# The Bead Feeder.



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

about as simple as it gets. Have you applied for the patent?


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm going to try it tomorrow. 
Thanks!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Aaahhh!! A new T.V., "Gladiators" show,...in miniature. The "Glabeeators"! See the honey bees jump from bead to bead,...without falling into the syrup!! lol.

Sorry,..just being,..'Beesilly'. Neat! I hope it works.


----------

